# Not the news I wanted



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Had appointment with one of the members of my consultants team today and wasn't expecting the news we received. Basically.....blood test to see again if I'm ovulating, if no then more clomid ( I think I am ovulating but later as I have longer cycle) if I am ovulating then referral to ivf but only one funded cycle. 

I feel floored. Asked about Icsi and told it's not offered unless not ovulating. No extra investigations, nothing else offered.

Also told that guidelines have changed since my last appt with consultant (lFebruary) and that's why no other investigations or treatments offered now like when I saw him last. However it's their fault it's taken this long as they wanted me to have my heart checked and it took 6 months to get an appointment with cardiologist as my referral ended up lost on his desk until I phoned to ask why I hadn't heard anything!!!

Have cried my eyes out till they are red and have no tears left. Feel very little hope for the coming year.  Just can't see how I can pick myself up from this all the time

Very low and very sad.


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Emms

Sorry to hear you've had such a frustrating time. Fertility problems seem to go hand in hand with a whole lot of waiting around which just seems interminable.  

Sorry I don't really know your history, but going straight to ivf if you're ovulating might be a good option. Once we were referred for ivf, the clinic automatically did a whole barrage of tests just as part of the standard registration process, including hormone tests, uterine scan, semen analysis, chlamydia swabs etc. Things generally moved much more quickly once we were referred and a lot more information and resources became available to us. 

I was required to undergo a hyfosy and lap and dye before being referred for ivf and for me they were a waste of time as the results were inconclusive, and the whole process took more than 6 months. Even if it showed my tubes were blocked, I would have just had to go for ivf anyway.

I know everyone is different and it's horrible to be at the mercy of arbitrary NHS guidelines, especially when you have a plan and the rug is pulled from under you! I do think that going straight for iVF might be a positive move for you, especially after all the waiting around you've had to do.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's very frustrating to feel they aren't helping you as much as they can, but, you are lucky to get even one funded cycle i didn't get any. 
I was 41 when i started IVF and it was pretty scary. A BFN, a miscarriage and a third cycle later and i'm now 25 weeks, due in april. At 43, something that i still struggle to believe is real after waiting so long. IVF is an exciting (but terrifying, it's true) opportunity. Don't be sad, think about how once you start IVF you can be doing something positive to make your dreams happen. 

good luck


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Emms,

Not sure what your history or your age is but the one advice I would give you is: if you are put on clomid for longer, pay for an AMH test without delay. I'm saying this because I wasted a full year on clomid only to find out a week before IVF that my AMH was 3.9… After one failed IVF cycle, the NHS refuses to fund us for the second cycle that we were supposed to get… I lost a year and any real chance of having a biological child without spending a fortune on a zillion cycles in the hope one will work.

From my experience, the NHS will do everything possible to delay a costly treatment like IVF. You have to be aggressive, make phone calls, check with your consultant what tests will be needed. All the delays caused by some doctors' complacency and the sleepiness of the NHS is a wasting your time. You easily find yourself wasting a year…

To be honest, a referral for IVF can be scary but it can be a very positive thing. It could mean getting a baby without suffering any more pain, hurdles and disappointments. My IVF cycle was not traumatic: injections and egg retrieval were not very painful. The rest of the story is sad, but that's due to my low AMH.

IF is a struggle, but please don't let the latest hurdle bring you down. Keep fighting. 

I hope 2014 will be your year.


----------

